# Shimano Di2 Manufacture



## Aussiebikefiend (Jul 1, 2014)

Folks...spoke to Shimano this morning around a di2 replacement part(10SP) - a derailleur, when I rang them... I was simply told that "Japan had stopped manufacturing them and you cant get parts, hard luck". Terrible attitude towards customers and they didnt seem at all bothered. Not sure what we all do next.....!


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Try going to a dealer for starters, Shimano won't sell direct to customers.

I've phoned Shimano a couple of times and had excellent service, even spent 15 minutes yakking with a girl about our bikes once.


----------



## Aussiebikefiend (Jul 1, 2014)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Try going to a dealer for starters, Shimano won't sell direct to customers.
> 
> I've phoned Shimano a couple of times and had excellent service, even spent 15 minutes yakking with a girl about our bikes once.


The dealer told me to contact them as he couldnt get a part either. We are now having to shop overseas to get the right part. The dealers here cannot get them - period. The importer here just said "cant get them".


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

Aussiebikefiend said:


> The dealer told me to contact them as he couldnt get a part either. We are now having to shop overseas to get the right part. The dealers here cannot get them - period. The importer here just said "cant get them".


It took me all of 5 seconds with Google to find what you need in your country. ( going by your screen name)


----------



## Aussiebikefiend (Jul 1, 2014)

No....should come from Shimano. My bike dealer should be able to get the part. Simple stuff.


----------



## Cut.Aussie (Mar 19, 2011)

Upgrade to the latest firmware and you can then use the 6870 RD which will work as a 10 speed only, problem solved.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

I'll bet that you can find it on eBay, or as our mayor said, google.


----------

